# Kampf gegen Gewinnspielmafia und "sportlicher Ehrgeiz"



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2012)

http://www.badische-zeitung.de/offenburg/die-wirtschaftskriminalitaet-waechst--58474066.html



> DIE GEWINNSPIELMAFIA
> hat bei der Polizeidirektion Offenburg für immensen zeitlichen, finanziellen und personellen Aufwand gesorgt, der sich letztlich aber gelohnt hat. Wie berichtet, wurden kürzlich acht Mitglieder zu teils langen Haftstrafen verurteilt. 700 000 Euro wurden zugunsten der Staatskasse eingezogen, 350 000 für die Opfer gesichert, über weitere drei Millionen wird noch entschieden. Die Erfolge sind vor allem der mutigen Offenburger Entscheidung zu verdanken, die bundesweiten Verfahren hier zu bündeln, obwohl der Aufwand laut Kripochef Haug für die PD eigentlich zu groß war. Aber bis dahin hatte es bundesweit zwar unzählige Strafanzeigen, aber kaum Verurteilungen gegeben. *"Wir hatten den sportlichen Ehrgeiz zu sagen: Das kann nicht sein", so Haug.* Laut Klaus Sauer, Leiter der zuständigen Ermittlungsgruppe "Konglomerat", waren oft gezielt ausgewählte alte, demente oder senile Menschen die wehrlosen Opfer, die abgezockt und um ihr Geld gebracht wurden. Für Sauer ist hier auch die Politik gefordert: "Da muss ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden." Verfahren gegen mehrere der bereits Verurteilten sowie weitere Täter stehen zudem noch aus: So hat die Offenburger "Glücksbringer-Verlagsgesellschaft" mit Gewinnversprechen Millionen gescheffelt. [link1, link2] Anklagen soll es auch wegen "Callings" – Gewinnversprechen am Telefon – geben. Nicht zuletzt steht ein Verfahren wegen betrügerischen Inkassos aus. Wo die über 0900er-Nummer mit Minutenpreisen von 2,99 Euro erzielten teils vierstelligen Beträge nicht bezahlt wurden, wurde gnadenlos nachgehakt und gedroht. Laut Klaus Sauer geht es dabei um einen "riesigen Tatkomplex". Allein in Baden-Württemberg wurden über Inkassofirmen 90 000 Forderungsschreiben mit einem Gesamtvolumen von 16 Millionen Euro verschickt.


Da kann man die Offenburger nur loben. Und andere Staatsanwaltschaften sollten sich überlegen, ob es ihrem "sportlichen Ehrgeiz" entspricht, Ermittlungsverfahren gegen 0900-Betrüger einzustellen. Was die Offenburger "sportlichen Ehrgeiz" nennen, das ist eigentlich nur die Bereitschaft, seinen Job ordentlich zu machen. Liebe Grüße an die StA München. Da ist man offenbar sportlich weniger ehrgeizig.

P.S.: Die Querverbindungen zwischen den "Offenburgern" und beispielsweise den "Heppenheimern" waren schon vor vielen Jahren immer wieder Thema. Ich erinnere exemplarisch nur an die Familie G. ("Flammkuchenconnection") und die Aktivitäten des einen Sohnes der Familie G. im Zusammenhang mit Firmen, die wir hier als "Liechtensteinconnection" bezeichnet haben. Der wichtigste Grund für den Namen "Liechtensteinconnection" war nicht einmal, dass dort die Firmen waren, sondern dass die Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten über Liechtenstein u.a. ein Werk einer gewissen Frau R. war, bei der sich jede Menge Kreise schließen - nicht zuletzt auch zum in Osnabrück wegen 0137-Betrugs angeklagten T.
In Wahrheit ist die "Gewinnspielmafia" womöglich ein internationales Konstrukt mit Milliardenumsätzen. Daran hat sich seit 1994 ebensowenig etwas geändert wie an der Identität einiger "big player".


> Für Sauer ist hier auch die Politik gefordert: "Da muss ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden."


 Tja. Dazu müsste man die Politiker auswechseln.

P.S.: Ich bin sehr auf den "sportlichen Ehrgeiz" der Ermittler in der schönen Alpenrepublik Austria gespannt. Vielleicht finde ich zum Thema "sportlicher Ehrgeiz" im zuständigen Ministerium die richtigen Ansprechpartner(innen). Pfui Toieufel, wie gemein...


----------

